# Advanced SL ISP question



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I need a saddle height of 81.4cm and top tube of 57cm. From the looks of it, the ISP will not go high enough for me on the 57, or am I reading the chart wrong?

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2259/35377/geometry/


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I think you are a M/L, that's what I ride. I have a saddle height of 76 and they cut a good amount off of the post for me. I am positive that the 76cm post here is not the max.


----------



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

the saddle height of 81.4cm includes the saddle. from the chart its only the seat tube thats measured. i believe your size is an M/L. Thats what i use also. My saddle height is also about 81cm. i had to cut just a small portion from the ISP. make sure you get the right measurement before cutting the ISP. good luck!!


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

the M/L will be fine. i run a saddle height of 80cm, and could have left the ISP longer.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

There are also spacers that come with the bike that can be added.


----------

